# Dictionary of Scottish Church History and Theology for sale cheap



## crhoades (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=822111766&searchurl=sts=t&an=david+lachman&y=0&x=0

This book is regularly found for 100 bucks if found at all. Thought I'd help a pb'r out.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 9, 2006)

Even with postage of $14 for 20 day delivery that is a very good price. Someone who can use it should grab it. Not just a shelf stuffer.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 9, 2006)

I just bought it. Good deal.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 9, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I just bought it. Good deal.


 
But I thought you already bought all your books for the year!  Just being mean...I'm glad somebody here bought it. It's a great resource.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2006)

crhoades said:


> But I thought you already bought all your books for the year!  Just being mean...I'm glad somebody here bought it. It's a great resource.



I wonder if there will be a second edition one of these days, as it originally came out in 1993, and one would think that there would be some additions or changes the editors would like to make.

I remember being dismayed, when I bought my copy in '94, that Arthur Pink hadn't made the cut, even though he spent his last 12 years (1940-1952) in Scotland, faithfully cranking out his magazine more or less single-handedly every month. Poor Arthur!


----------

